# Goodbye Belle



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

My beloved baby girl is now at Rainbow Bridge. Only 11 months old, far too young to go. You are now pain free.
Im sorry I couldnt do more for you. I loved you with all my heart and soul. Never will there be another dog like you.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

R.I.P. Dearest Belle. xxx...thinking of you hun x


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry, was she ill long? 11 months, she was just a baby, so unfair.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

so sorry, run free belle xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh so sorry, anytime is bad but 11 months


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh god Im so very very sorry huge hugs :sad: run free at the bridge baby Belle xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

oh no she was just a baby  run free Belle.xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Devastated by this news 
Poor poor baby


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So very sorry life is very unfair at times RIP Belle


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to here your news :crying: Run free baby Belle over the rainbow bridge. 

Big ((((hugs))) to you


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

My heart goes out to you at this very sad time


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my god I am so very sorry!


----------



## Alpha-She (Sep 22, 2010)

So very, very sorry. We lost our top dog Joey a couple of weeks back so know what you are going through. But he was eleven years, not months - so sad. Wish I could take some of the pain for you. But she is happy now, playing and surrounded by love over the Rainbow Bridge and your love still reaches her, and hers is still there for you. Be receptive to little signs and thoughts that may come to you.
Heartfelt sympathy
Alpha-She


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

omg what a shocker  so young too!

RIP big cuddly bear Belle x


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Much too young. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

So saddened to read that you have lost your darling Belle at such a tender age!

Just cry away, we are all with you! shoulders for you to cry on

run free at the bridge Belle!


----------



## Amy-Daz (Sep 10, 2010)

R*I*P Belle. God has gained a furry Angel...


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

dear member
im very sorry to hear of belles passing she was a wonderful looking animal and she will be dearly missed.
my deepest sympathy to you and my blessings to belle as she goes forth to rainbow bridge to her destiny, she has fullfilled.
memorie will live on here in our hearts to eternity
rip belle
love wendy517


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

oh im so so sorry.

i know how it feels to lose a dog so young. my heart goes out to you.


RIP belle xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

God bless you little Belle, run free at the bridge with all your new found friends. xx

Heartfelt sypathies go out to you - so very hard to bear, be strong and know your baby is free from pain and about to start a whole new life - so very sorry for you. xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

really sorry to hear this tragic news 

sleep peacefully Belle xxx


----------

